
Whaddaya Mean, You Can’t Find Programmers? - chrisbennet
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2000/06/15/whaddaya-mean-you-cant-find-programmers/
======
dean
I find this title a bit misleading. I thought the article was going to be
about how the typical interview process is broken, and that plenty of good
programmers are being missed by the process. Or that employers are way too
fussy about candidates already having the exact experience in the exact
language and tools that the employer uses, instead of just looking for smart
problem-solvers, and giving them time to get up to speed on specific tools and
technologies.

Instead it's really about how to ensure an employer's offer will be accepted.
In other words, it's about solving the problem where the employer has already
found a programmer, but the programmer doesn't want to work for the employer.
Not really sure how big of a problem that is.

------
abawany
Article is from 2000 but the advice is timeless.

